# 566 versus 585 Optimum?



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

Any experience/opinions? I currently have two Titus Oseos, which I really like, but they're more toward the race end of the scale, and I'm seriously considering adding something to my stable in the plush(er) category...but I don't want a dog. 566 or 585 Optimum look awfully good, my other thought would be a Cervelo RS...any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## jasjas (Dec 16, 2009)

The Cervelo RS maybe slightly more up right than its racier brother but it is just as harsh a ride, this bike was on my short list until i rode one 
I had a Spesh roubaix and went to a 585 and its a far smoother ride, much more efficient and loads lighter, i cant advise you on the Optimum but i would think its very similar but with a more upright riding position, dont rule out the 585 origin though!


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Thanks much...*



jasjas said:


> The Cervelo RS maybe slightly more up right than its racier brother but it is just as harsh a ride, this bike was on my short list until i rode one
> I had a Spesh roubaix and went to a 585 and its a far smoother ride, much more efficient and loads lighter, i cant advise you on the Optimum but i would think its very similar but with a more upright riding position, dont rule out the 585 origin though!


...that's really helpful. This ain't gonna happen any time soon, you understand, but it _is_ going to happen some day in the not too, too distant future. I was all locked into Cervelo and then I started to consider Look, and now I'm definitely headed in that direction...it's just a question of which Look (joke, ha ha...)...


----------



## martino (May 11, 2009)

hi skyracer, sounds to me like you'er asking all the same questions i've been asking for the last six months. like you, cervelo rs and look 566 are on my short list but if i had to choose today it would be the felt z2......... or maybe the look.........?
anyway i wanted to share the felt z2 with you incase it wasn't on your radar. :thumbsup:


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

My buddy just got an RS and I'll probably jump on it sometime this weekend to try it out. 
That said, 
I've spent time on the 566 and really like it. I think it would make a great century bike. The 585 Optimum does everything the 566 does, but does it better. Maybe not quite as comfortable, but it feels snappier, quicker, and more instant.


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Cool, thanks...*



maximum7 said:


> My buddy just got an RS and I'll probably jump on it sometime this weekend to try it out.
> That said,
> I've spent time on the 566 and really like it. I think it would make a great century bike. The 585 Optimum does everything the 566 does, but does it better. Maybe not quite as comfortable, but it feels snappier, quicker, and more instant.


...this helps immensely. Right now, I'd say I'm leaning toward the 566...less money, maybe more comfort than a 585, and I already have two rocket ships in my Titus Oseos...


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*The Z2 like a cool bike...*



martino said:


> hi skyracer, sounds to me like you'er asking all the same questions i've been asking for the last six months. like you, cervelo rs and look 566 are on my short list but if i had to choose today it would be the felt z2......... or maybe the look.........?
> anyway i wanted to share the felt z2 with you incase it wasn't on your radar. :thumbsup:


...but I think $6000 is probably waaaay more than I want to spend on yet another bike...


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

I would go for the 566 for the money then put on a nice set of upgraded wheels, you'll still probably be spending less money than a 585. And the new wheels will take the already great 566 and make it even better! Great thing about the 566 is if you want comfort, it delivers, if you want to do some racing with a great set of wheels, it'll do it, probably not the rocket your used to but it will perform.


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

I am very Biased and have to say the Look 585 Origin 

It does everything well for me the motor is the only issues i have with it and i have been working on that problem for years but the dr wont let me get a set of bigger lungs :mad2: 

I did look at the RS but was not keen on chinese frames and those seat stays i was told were so thin you could watch them flex during a ride lol.I wanted a frame that would last me for many years to come and i just didnt see myself riding the RS in 10 years time I would much prefer the 566 over the RS and they have a great following here 

Good Luck which ever way you go 

Twiggy73


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Sounds good...*



twiggy73 said:


> I am very Biased and have to say the Look 585 Origin
> 
> It does everything well for me the motor is the only issues i have with it and i have been working on that problem for years but the dr wont let me get a set of bigger lungs :mad2:
> 
> ...


...thanks, all. It's still snowing, here in the Rockies, even down on the Front Range, so I've only been on the bike one day a week, which makes it hard to look (joke, ha ha) at another bike right now when I already have 3 roadies...but, as we all know, you can never have too many bikes...or tennis rackets (I have 9)...or pairs of skis (I have 14), so what I think I'm gonna do is wait until fall when the prices on the 2010s come down, and pick up a 566...


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

If you wait until late Fall, early winter you should be able to pick up a 566 in the sub-$2500 range.


----------

